# Has anyone used a company called "Family Law" out of California?



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey,
I have been posting about my custody fight. I am out of $ for major law muscle. I found a company online called Family Law out of California, and they basically take your info and write a written arguement, and prepare your legal documents, which you file yourself, instead of being represented by an attorney. I would essentially be representing myself, but they say that there is very little actual speaking I would have to do in court, as the judge uses the written argument to make his decision. 

I was wondering if anyone has had an experience with this kind of service, and how it went. The salesman is doing kind of a hard sell, but I am pinched for choices at this point, and don't want to overlook something that might actually work. He says I could go for 50/50 physical, which I would find ideal. 

Your thoughts are appreciated!!


----------

